# Labor Day - 3rd Most Popular BBQ'ing Holiday



## barbieq (Sep 5, 2011)

Did you know that Labor Day is the 3rd most popular holiday for barbecuing. July 4 comes in first, and Memorial Day is second.

And The most popular foods on the grill are, in order: burgers #1, steak #2, 
hot dogs #3 and chicken #4.

Hope everyone enjoys cooking outdoors today, whatever you're putting on the grill.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 5, 2011)

I will be grilling American hamburgers tonight!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 6, 2011)

Aww gee... I missed out grilling yesterday on one of the most popular weekends to grill... maybe grilling 4-5 times earlier that week will count towards something


----------



## SherryDAmore (Sep 6, 2011)

It rained all day yesterday, and was grey and cool. I guess the "summer's over" sign is already up......(sigh)


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Aww gee... I missed out grilling yesterday on one of the most popular weekends to grill... maybe grilling 4-5 times earlier that week will count towards something




I didn't grill yesterday either.  I grilled Saturday evening as there was a possibility of rain Monday, which was originally forecasted for Sunday and is mostly coming on Tuesday.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 6, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I didn't grill yesterday either. I grilled Saturday evening as there was a *possibility of rain Monday, which was originally forecasted for Sunday and is mostly coming on Tuesday*.


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 6, 2011)

I didn't grill yesterday but I did do some grilling over the weekend while we were at the boat.  Boat grilling counts twice...


----------

